# plexiglass floor panel



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

do you think i cut cut like holes in my floor where the floor mats are and replace it with plexiglass so i couild see the ground as i drive



in a 98 eclipse


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

umm, no.

Save that for vin diesel.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

my buddy Al did in his cutty hopper anything can be done


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

u can. should be pretty easy. just might lose ur legs if u ever in a crash.
but 100% sure u will lose a nut or 2.
flying metal right at ur nuts.

your risk to take not mine.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

what about like 1/2 inch plexiglass


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i really have to say this. your stupid.

you wanna look at the ground while your driving huh. thats what windows are for. you dont have a glass bottom boat here.


maybe the plastic will give way and you'll fall under the car just for having a stupic idea like that


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@May 16 2006, 08:46 PM~5441559
> *i really have to say this.  your stupid.
> 
> you wanna look at the ground while your driving huh. thats what windows are for. you dont have a glass bottom boat here.
> ...


yeah man like he said thats stupid :uh: I guess you should just do like everyone else and do what everyone else is doing. being original is stupid. :angry: people piss me off.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

yea lets take our eyes off thee road to look at the ground while we drive. maybe you'll hit someone and get you ass sued.

thats not being original, its being stupid.

yea lets look at the oil stain our car left. big dummy


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

whats wrong with plexi floor inserts? everyone is quick to jump the "fuck that gay shit" bandwagon. done right they look tight


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Hmm... well for one... how will you keep them clean? *LOL*


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

for 1 its an 98 eclipse

and the only way it would be ok is for a show car. but he says he is driving it.

not a good idea for both reasons.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84RegalRider_@May 18 2006, 12:19 AM~5449279
> *for 1 its an 98 eclipse
> 
> and the only way it would be ok is for a show car. but he says he is driving it.
> ...


good point,and abotu keeping it clean,its just like keeping a chrome undercarriage clean,but for a daily driven ricer :nono:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

let me just say



























:thumbsdown:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

I guess it can be done with some kind of frame around the glass to be sure that all the power that comes on the sheetmetal gets caught by the frame...

cool idea though


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

i wouldnt do it on a ricer....maybe a show car. As low as your car will sit and speedbumps/potholes, it could break. i dont know if plexiglass can be scraped, but im positive it will on a ricer.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72caddydeville_@May 19 2006, 03:27 PM~5459425
> *i wouldnt do it on a ricer....maybe a show car. As low as your car will sit and speedbumps/potholes, it could break. i dont know if plexiglass can be scraped, but im positive it will on a ricer.
> *


so your saying you scrape floorboards? even if theyre metal thats asking for trouble


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

no but we are talking about a ricer here. speed bumps


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

did plexi floors in my 76 glasshouse. very easy to do. .25" is all you need.
http://ucefamily.com/Car_shows/Indy_show/Indy_2006.htm


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

gives you a great view of the dirty exhaust and the greasy transmission crossmember..


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

hummmmmmm im thinking of cutting my shit out now :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@May 20 2006, 07:20 AM~5462767
> *gives you a great view of the dirty exhaust and the greasy transmission crossmember..
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'd pop some big ballin Anderson kitchen windows in that bitch, so I could crank them open and get a little breeze on my balls.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 22 2006, 09:02 AM~5471722
> *I'd pop some big ballin Anderson kitchen windows in that bitch, so I could crank them open and get a little breeze on my balls.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Where do yall get plexiglass from? like what type of stores carry them?


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@May 22 2006, 07:28 PM~5477017
> *Where do yall get plexiglass from? like what type of stores carry them?
> *


whenI built my studio booth I got my plexi from home depot  it started at 1/8" and went up to 1 1/4" I believe but up up over 1/2" it started getting expensive (atleast for my what I needed


----------



## 2Hyper (Apr 21, 2006)

I think that would be cool looking and different BUT what happens over a few months when that plexi gets all scratched up from rocks and stuff? What if you did a plexi box with some lights in it so your floor lit up? Smoked plexi with lights?


----------



## acutabovetherest (Jun 26, 2003)

all you people are talking about "what if gets scratched" 
It's an insert - you can have a sheet metal piece for when you drive and a plexi piece for when you show :uh:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Its been done on a few lowrider of the year contenders, I cant remember exactly what car they were but I want to say Punch 84 had a plexiglass bed.


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2Hyper_@May 24 2006, 10:16 AM~5487009
> *I think that would be cool looking and different BUT what happens over a few months when that plexi gets all scratched up from rocks and stuff? What if you did a plexi box with some lights in it so your floor lit up? Smoked plexi with lights?
> *


that might look pretty nice for a show car


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

fucc if it get scratched,,, that shit is just plain ugly :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@May 17 2006, 07:06 PM~5447419
> *yea lets take our eyes off thee road to look at the ground while we drive. maybe you'll hit someone and get you ass sued.
> 
> thats not being original, its being stupid.
> ...


Your a fuckin idiot dude.


----------

